# Advice on plants for a NPT?



## Lundinn (May 20, 2012)

I was hoping I could get an opinion on this for two NPTs, because I'm not too sure about some of the plants.

http://www.java-plants.com/product_info.php?cPath=23_30&products_id=256

They're going to be split between a 8g and 2.5g tank. I'm also going to get some water lettuce.


----------



## bethyMT (Nov 24, 2012)

Well, a lot depends on what type of light you have. Many of those plants need medium to high light to really look good. What type of lights do you have? Because your tanks are smaller, I'd guess that you have the lights that came with the tanks? THat's probably low light, and most of these plants will not grow well for you.

Here's some low light plants that look great and are super easy to grow:
-Anubias (this is a rhizome plant, only bury roots not tuber). Many types.
-Java Fern (also rhizome, looks great tied on driftwood). May I suggest the 'windelov' variety?
-Cryptocorenes (rooted in the substrate) 
-Java moss (a moss, grows like crazy in anything)
-Marimo moss balls (great anti-algae, since it is an algae, just one you want!)

I would not buy a large collection of plants like that just because you could have massive failure and lose all that money. I'd suggest you buy a couple different types of plants, research them, and see how it goes. Best to start small, figure out what your capabilities are, and go from there.
HTH. I may be a noob about bettas, but not about plants!


----------



## Lundinn (May 20, 2012)

Thanks. I've been looking up the individual plants, but I keep getting conflicting information and it's really confusing. :-?

What would the minimum amount of plants to make a NPT work be?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

See if this sticky post will help answer some of your questions. 
Don't hesitate to ask questions on what you don't understand....
We are happy to help....

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=114575

And as BethyMT posted...success with planted tanks-can be based on the proper color temp of the lights.

Looking at your plant list on that link-most of the plants will do fine in a soil based tank with a Daylight 6500k bulb. Some of the plants I will have to research myself-not sure what they are....


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

you will want DWARF water lettuce.... water lettuce can get as big as a real lettuce....


----------



## Lundinn (May 20, 2012)

Thank you again.

I just typed out a long reply but my internet connection is pretty crappy. :/

I've looked at the guide, I'm having a hard time finding all the right plants. I wish I lived in America, you guys seem to have everything.

I'm pretty sure the 8g has a 6500k bulb and I can get one for the 2.5g one.

I'll try to find some dwarf lettuce.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

if plants are hard to find... I say go for elodea.... you can find those anywhere

you will need to cover 70% of the substrate with stem plants.... of which elodea/anacharis is one. 

you can gradually replace this plat with other stems when you find them....

and honestly you dont have to do an NPT at all


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm actually not so sure on the whole 75% stem plants thing.. I'd encourage you to get 3-4 smaller crypts (3 crypt wendtii 1.5 inches apart in a corner, and crypt willissi or parva across the tank from them toward the front) for the 2.5 and crypts and small swordplants for the other (Crypt wendtiis, blassii, spiralis, and a echinodorus parviflorus or three) with some nice stem plants as filler.

Hygrophila sp, ludwigea repens, rotala indica, proserinaca palustrus, and a few others would work well. Essentially, if its red or pink, don't expect it to grow.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I thought water lettuce when in the tank it doesn't get enough light so it is called "dwarf" water lettuce? When given full sun they should grow into larger plants, but that requires a lot of light. This one lady, Diana, was talking about it when I went to a SFBAAPS meeting to her house, she just took them from the delta XD


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

no... they're two different plants oO
there's a big difference between dwarf water lettuce and stunted water lettuce. lolol


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

The water lettuce I have only get about the size of a half dollar in the house under florescent lights-but when I place it outside in the summer it will get nearly as big as a dinner plate....

My red, pink and purple plants grow great in my soil based tanks under the 6500k lights, however, they usually will not stay that color for very long-they do seem to fade or turn more green-but grow fine...


----------



## bethyMT (Nov 24, 2012)

Remember that floating plants will affect the amount of light that reaches the bottom of the tank. 

You've heard a lot of good advice on here...it's important to keep it simple when you're just starting out.

I wouldn't bother with stem plants yet...anacharis and elodea can get messy in low light. Just try some of the anubias (practically indestructible) or java fern (same). Couldn't possibly get any easier than that. 

Also, your betta will like the broad leaves of the anubias for hiding under or maybe even resting on. Anyway, that's my .04, since I posted twice...good luck with whatever you choose!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

If you plan on a soil based-it is really important to start off with enough of the right species of plants or the tank can crash.

Lots of different methods to setup/start a soil based tank-my method is only one of many. I have found that when using a high nutrient soil that you need lots of stem plants and some floating plants from the beginning. Once the soil matures and starts its life underwater and stem plants are thriving-you can safely remove some of the stem plants to allow more room and light to the rosette plants.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

And I think we both agree you need either good roots or fast-growing stems, with soil anubias and java fern won't cut it.

We also agree you need to cram your tanks with plants (75% or more from day one)


----------



## bethyMT (Nov 24, 2012)

I didn't read anywhere that the OP is using soil. If they are, that's a game changer, and my suggestions wouldn't work. I have no experience with using soil. 

I was giving advice if using regular gravel, or maybe even planted tank substrate (like floramax or whatever). I am growing lots of low light plants in floramax in my betta tank and they are doing really well, and no algae either.


----------



## Lundinn (May 20, 2012)

Thank you for your input everyone. 

I have both a tub of Sera Floredepot and a bag of compost, so I can do either. I would just prefer to having a heavy planted tank.

I'm figuring out a new list of plants to get from what is available to me.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

bethyMT said:


> I didn't read anywhere that the OP is using soil.


When I see NPT (Natural planted tank) I see it as soil based...lol....


----------



## Lundinn (May 20, 2012)

I've finally made a list from what is available to me, hopefully this is ok:

Cabomba
Rotala India
Water Wisteria
Crypt Ciliata
Red Ludwigia
Sagittaria Subulata
Frogbit

I've bought a clip-on lamp and a 6500k bulb.

I was planning to get a pair of assassin snails (and some shrimp?) for my 8g, but would it be ok to just have one snail in my 2.5g with my betta?

Also slightly off topic; what are assassin snails like for trying to escape? My 8g has a hood, but my 2.5g has a piece of glass on top with a gap.


----------

